# scope



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

what kind (brand, maginifacation, fixed or varible, range of magnification, so one etc) do you use for deer hunting and any specific reason that you shoot that specific setup.

so lets hear 'em

i have a nikon 3x9 cause of the clarity on my 708
and a 4x12 pentax on my 3006 :sniper:


----------



## FL.Native (Jul 7, 2009)

bushnell 3x9x40 because it came with the rifle


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

Burris Fullfield II 3-9X40. Good in low light out to 350 yds, price is right too!


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Zeiss Conquest 3x9x40. Excellent glass and very good in low light for a reasonable price.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I use Leupold's 1-4,2-7 and 2.5-8 on my rifles and Bushnell Trophy RD on the 12g.In my area the cover is very heavy so there's no need for more magnification.


----------

